# MAR



## magmavire (Jun 15, 2010)

Who ever watched the anime/read the manga MAR. It was awesome especially dorothy the sorceress.


----------



## spaekle (Jun 15, 2010)

Ah, dude, that used to be one of my favorites. Pretty generic shounen concept, but a lot of the characters were interesting enough to make up for it. Plus the big bad is a zombie. A pedo-zombie, but a zombie nonetheless.

Come to think of it, I think I'll bring back my rapeface Phantom avatar!


----------



## magmavire (Jun 15, 2010)

Your avatar is awesome.


----------



## mehisfishtaco (Jun 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I remember seeing a few episodes of that anime and loving it. I've also read the first manga. It's pretty cool, I've been wanting to get back into it.


----------



## magmavire (Jun 21, 2010)

You can read it on onemanga.com (I'm still reading it there only on chapter 111).


----------



## mehisfishtaco (Jun 22, 2010)

Ooh, really? Thanks! (:


----------

